#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 選擇傳說中的死法

## DDdragon

這幾天下大雨~ 都快把我給封印了 OTZ

為了吃東西離開房間突然變得很困難= =

想到這裏我就感覺我會不會在最後是餓死的QWQ

龍在很多故事中~為了達到所謂"幸福快樂"的結局~ 往往都"被迫"領便當~

哪怕是一根牙籤都對龍具有一定的威脅性呀

如果你想浪漫得死去~ 你會選擇哪種呢?

1.與單隻騎士對決~  最後被王的子劍刺傷腹部(理論上這樣根本殺不死龍-.- 那裡刺不進去的)  致命~~ 然後緩慢的倒下~  祝福公主能有個好丈夫

2.坐在宮殿中~被為了尋求秘寶的一群探險家~ 用近千奇百怪的招式給幹掉了~

3.兩國間的對立~ 在雙方不同的守護獸對決中輸掉了

4.奇怪的魔法師為了你的身體而來?! 被拿去當材料了 當然可想而知那戰況非常的激烈!

5.跟我一樣在家餓死的XD

當然還有很多種啦~  什麼天使~惡魔都嘛會參一腳

龍~~~~~在故事中死去~

為的是完成一段浪漫的故事

就算他不願意~~ 世人依然挺著理所當然的殺死龍~

如果可以選擇死法0.0  你選哪一種呢

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

3.兩國間的對立~ 在雙方不同的守護獸對決中輸掉了 

這樣好像比較高尚
那我選擇這個好了~

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

其他 被自己尊敬的敵人 淦掉


除了這個其他的好像滿難接受,大概都會以保命為優先吧

沒辦法就跟敵人同歸於盡吧(炸

----------


## 一審判一

恩...跟我另一個幸福的愛人(龍)一起死巴~~(羞)!

白頭偕老.互相恩愛....

這也算是我現實的夢想之一吧............

            內心;(討厭說出來了=>.<=)
 :jcdragon-shy:

----------


## GOOSE

我想要在城堡裡等人來殺我.....
結果
大家忘了這裡有生物....
然後然後.....
我就因為太無聊整天晃來晃去
最後
就在城堡理自然的老死了（汗

（被迷撲殺，你就直接說自然老死不就得了）

當神獸
不一定要慘死阿～

尤其是龍！！！
那麼長的生命怎麼能拿來浪費呢！！！

----------


## REACH

我的選擇不在上述的選項欸XD


我希望的是愛人死了以後再用謎樣的轉生術讓她復活欸(火影看太多了!!!
在最後離去的前幾秒鐘躺在她懷裡~呢喃著幾句道別的話語(今天主打悲情炮灰版XD

然後此時傳說中的芭樂N結局出現了!!!


來賓請選擇:


A

    女主角勇敢的活了下來!!!照著愛人的遺志開創自己美好的人生(俗爛的悲情連續劇結尾)    
    



B

    女主角精神受不了打擊,於是隨著愛人殉情...八百年後雙雙轉世投胎(然後再一次輪迴?告非




C

    女主角還是受不了打擊,挖糞塗牆發憤圖強鍛鍊自己成為宇宙超級無敵霹靂急如風徐如林殺人無聲濺血如流水一條春水向東流的反派S女王(謎:別亂用成語!)    
    




俺扯遠了...(光速奔)

----------


## 迷思

打嗝打到死。

就是在我坐守的宮殿兼寶庫兼英雄集散地裡有個
具有強大魔法力量的水晶可以讓我變成無敵狀態，
所以英雄方要很努力的引開我的注意力把水晶戳破，
然後我就大魔爆爆死了。

讓屍體自然腐爛好像不是件好事啊?

----------


## 狼王白牙

為了信念與守護自己想要守護的對象

加入或被捕捉到一個想要一個企圖抹殺人類做環保的陣營

然後接受科學的力量被改造成搭載大量武器的戰鬥機械龍 / 獸

摧毀大部分的城市後, 在戰場上敵方強大火力中傷重爆炸而死.

此死法無屍體, 只是漂亮的煙火

----------


## 阿翔

還是…
自己一隻在在家死好啦…
不過不要餓死，
當一條太古巨龍的話還怕抓不到獵物嗎？
翔可不想和任何生物戰爭然後很「光榮」的死去，
這對一般獸來說是光榮，
但是如果是安享生活快快樂樂的死去，
較「光榮戰死」的好多了。
以上是翔的淺見，
請不要令其他獸憤怒喔。

----------


## 雷德托爾

發覺以上的五種死法都死得很沒有意義 囧


最好的死法 是在死前能闡揚出自己存在的價值與理念

無論何種形式 只要能將這股意志傳達給世人知道

或是因為自己的死 能改變世人的想法 能讓世人有所領悟或警惕 

進一步改變了世界的運轉 那才是真的死得"光榮" 


死亡並不在於死得華不華麗 是否為愛而殉情

而是讓自己的存在 不因為死亡而化為烏有 永遠流傳在這世上

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

噗噗
其實在下不知道該選哪個死法

場景1
這個結局是最常見到的
國王說道：凡殺死惡龍的勇者，我將把公主許配給他
龍：我不惡，只是把人也當作食物一樣獵食而已(委屈

場景2
傳說若能打倒魔龍，可以得到長生不死藥、無限的財富、最強的寶劍...ect
龍：怎麼...?把我家當銀行還是當舖阿?(鼻息

場景3
甲國：這回合我招換真紅眼黑龍呈守備狀態，結束此回合
乙國：我以兩張祭品招喚出清眼白龍，毀滅的噴射白光!!!
龍：.......

場景4
法師走到深邃的龍窩
對著熟睡的巨龍，說要取得巨龍的性命以換取國王健康的身子
龍：嘎?你說我的角可以製藥、牙可以驅魔、鱗可以製鎧甲、肝可以治百病...ect
請不要相信毫無根據的事實了!(怒

場景5
....
....
(咦!!?

-----------------------
好了...以上請無視
-----------------------

在下比較偏向第5項吧
與其被人類弄死，寧願自己先了斷自我
餓死嘛...倒是比較想在睡夢中慢慢離去(不過好像想的太美了 囧

恩...如果有為了自己想守護的事物而死
在下覺得是件很美的事

----------


## Akaihime

3.兩國間的對立~ 在雙方不同的守護獸對決中輸掉了

這樣死好像比較有尊嚴=-=
而第五項....呃..呵呵

----------


## a70701111

這樣的死法都沒想像中的好阿……
不過我不選別的，因為這是出題，所以就只能以這五巷做回答。
我會選擇第四項。
第一個，能夠殺龍(擁有魔抗，鱗片能隔離火焰冰塊，普通武器也刺不穿)的魔法師，不用說一定是能力有魔力精湛如大魔導士般才殺的死(某X娜英巴斯不在此列)。
這樣子一定會遇到當代將盡最強的強敵，能夠死在自己認為可以輸下的人，為什麼不呢？不可能會有絕對最強的人，就算壽命在長也不過是一百年。龍卻能夠在千年之內存活，死亡時也能夠重新輪迴。
跟強大的人決鬥後，就算死亡了，身體也會被當成材料留給自然(例如龍的內臟、龍的肉等等，畢竟龍不是全身都可以利用)，有些會拿來做成精緻的手工藝品、裝備等等。
這樣或者是對星球最好的方式吧……

----------


## ho29281475

我選3.兩國間的對立~ 在雙方不同的守護獸對決中輸掉了
這個死的較有意義

----------


## 孤僻的金龍

龍比較喜歡第3種死法....
至少在死之前還可以為國爭光一下....
但是龍覺得如果是為了保護重要的人而死，
在死之前叫他不要哭，
唉~~~(動畫看太多= =+)
至少要死就要死的有尊嚴!

----------


## 火爪

能死在魔獸的手上總是比較好(不死會更好  :wuffer_arou:  
其實....
跟同類打架會很不高興ㄛ
我是主張和平
 :wuffer_bloody:  (騙獸)
不然還是在家餓死比較好
哈哈哈  :lupe_laugh:

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

好像每一個都很........
不過是我的話
我寧可在與守護獸的對決中輸掉
最後來個自爆(?)
大家一起說bye bye
拖越多人下水越好
然後無聲無息(?)的不留下痕跡的上天堂去了
至少身體不用被拿去實驗就好了

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

我選其他

蒼我希望在自己的領地內自然的老死XD

有人要來屠龍也沒關係，不然日子就太無聊了~

畢竟可得活上數千年，甚至數萬年阿。

----------


## 神無

為了保護朋友
被不知道誰殺死
(因為我想不出來)

----------


## 嵐霖

其他:
為了拯救其他生命...比方說人啊.公主啊..(不然咧!?
壯烈的犧牲了自己。

反正不管怎麼選...就是一條路= = "死"
那就讓大家尊敬與思念就好囉XD

----------


## 藍焰

上述中好像沒有我比較喜歡的
被人一刀刺死，我不想就這樣死了
為了守護寶物，那我倒不如把那些東西丟給尋寶者，幹嘛這麼麻煩，還要等人來，寶東西丟給他們，不會被殺，也不會被束縛住了
國家之間的戰爭倒是不錯，但也要看那裡有沒有想守護的，沒有的話那我幹嘛去參一腳，為了不想守護的東西而掛點，這不值得阿
說到【奇怪】的魔法師就不想了，他要把我的身體做成什麼啊？說不定做出來的東西還會被拿來殺同類勒.....不想不想

我比較想為了守護對自己重要的人事物而死，經過轟轟烈烈的戰鬥後跟敵人同歸於盡，之後含笑死去

----------


## 神無

又想到一個了
看電視看到一半
電視機爆炸
然後就被炸死了
(眾毆)

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我選兩國對立

因對決而死亡

這樣好像是裡面最好的

但是我還是喜歡一個人慢慢老去而死亡= =

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

可不可以不要死阿

若真要死的話

我還沒想到

所以可以不用死...
(來亂的喔)

那就被人類口中的神給幹掉
(你有這麼強大嗎連神都跑出來了)

----------


## 幻狼

嘛~死法.....
臨死之前先做一點偉大的事,
例如保護公主,殺死龍族的公敵,令人類
...

    變成瀕臨絕種的動物!!    
    
之類的吧~
但當然最後一定不要死在人類的手中,
屍體一定不可以留下來(那死法是給魔力爆破嗎?
要不是人類又會做一大堆研究的工作了~

??你是龍族的嗎?

----------


## 魂殺o醉狂龍

在打敗宿敵之後
因為傷勢太重而死掉...嗯嗯
這樣好像比較帥(??)
(謎:可惜只能帥1次@@

----------


## 吃完の糖粽

我觉的是要在如梦幻般中死掉。。。


   比如（上文修改版） 被一个帅的一塌糊涂的骑士 如宿命般的决斗中 被长枪刺穿心脏而死。。。。。










两只雄龙那个死。。。（腐 PIA飞）

----------


## 冥獄o玥

雖然沒有那麼理想的死法
但我比較能夠接受的是第3種
畢竟我不想死的那麼沒有價值XD
"墮落吧，然後輪迴"
能夠飽死也是一種享受

----------


## 無名龍

傳說中最帥死法?!
被重型射擊武器瞬間摜穿心臟而死(如:被GN粒子重炮轟道?!被眾人飛踢)
然後用科學再重新改造成半生化機械龍?!(被眾人火焰燒死)
利用龍的身體(腦?!)研究出特殊禁藥!(增強腦能量等等?!@@!)
用焰帶強化裝甲!耐熱強度高達10000!!
用龍麟強化機體!
PS:迷之聲:你明明就變超剛彈&機器人大戰控了!(眾甩尾!毆飛)
好啦!不要異想天開了
我的死法很簡單!
就是!守護著我所喜歡.喜愛的事物!要我犧牲生命也在所不辭!
就這樣!

----------


## 極東馴龍者

5種死法都感覺很遜的樣子....

當然 我也沒想到神摸死法...

----------


## fwiflof

我不想死啊
死的話就慢慢老死就好了~~~~
生存意義什麼也不必了~~~~
吃飽睡飽就是我的幸福啊~~~~

----------


## 亞格雷特

想想看......
與騎士對決掛掉......還好，便當領的很好。
被一群探險家用千奇百怪的招式給幹掉了.......才不要嘞!實在很不想被這種人幹掉
在雙方不同的守護獸對決中輸掉了......死的很帥氣，我喜歡(?)
奇怪的魔法師為了你的身體而來......不可能!與其這樣不如自殺算了
餓死......當沒有其他選擇時這個似乎也不錯?

----------


## 吾諾

與其被殺死拿去充當材料...請讓我自行毀滅吧！
我不想死後還要與胃酸共舞

----------


## 雪影塵星

做了一件事上最偉大的事
然後累死(帶著即將撞上地球的隕石飛離地球....)

----------


## ma星云

該是安靜的老死(死之前破開空間,這樣就誰也找不到了)

----------


## 瘋喵

呵呵呵!!!

若要死的話我一定會選擇第五種

在家中餓~~~死~~~   (亂叫)

不過為了要成為傳說

所以我又想了一個

笑~~~~死~~~~!!!(又亂叫    :jcdragon-lol:  

若有龍會因為一直笑而死掉  並且又被其他生物看到   消息一傳出去   應該就會成為傳說吧!!  (因為幾乎不可能   太稀有了   所以就會被寫在歷史)

(我在想什麼!!! ) :jcdragon-man:

----------


## 小藍龍

我會選擇為了讓朋友或愛人(雖然後者不太可能啦XDD)復活
而拿我的生命去換,看到對方醒來後就慢慢的倒在對方懷中
任由對方不斷搖晃及叫喊慢慢說出"你醒啦!那麼現在換我睡了喔!(然後微笑著死去)"

迷:滿老套的~
我:對阿~不過這樣蠻好的~(嚮往

----------


## 晝

我想要的死法是
在戰爭中為了保護隊友而被殺死
然後慢慢的倒在他的面前

----------


## 斯冰菊

如題，本狼不想那麼早死啊！！！ :wuffer_omg: 這也是最保險的一種方式，在睡夢中自然結束生命，沒有痛苦，還不錯呢！！！ :wuffer_wink: (像牛頓與愛因斯坦就是這樣。)

----------


## 夜陌客

死，不知道要怎麼定義?
如果說只是離開這個世界，

那我想，我的死法應該是"我知道離開時候到了，所以我選擇往另一個世界前進。"
反正就是，不管發生什麼情況，
就是你知道自己要死了，而心甘情願的安詳離去吧!

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍想被同族的追殺(?
在躲避追殺的同時認識許多朋友
最後在他們面前被另一隻龍殺死
很奇怪的死法吧XD

----------


## 川崎大龍

我...有的想法其實不在裡面耶，但是很單純
想要在有人攻擊世界的時候出面阻擋而死，最好是用死換來世界安穩
或是在森林中寂靜回歸

我想要為世界而犧牲，或是安穩的離開也不錯...

----------


## 翠龍

上面的死法有點單一ㄟ.不如直問大家想以何種方法死去好了.換作是我.若我有強大的力量.我想選兩種
1為了自己想保護的目標.光榮的戰死
2為了拯救重要的東西.而捨命換命而死

----------


## CORN庫爾

死法嗎？
我只是一隻普通的貓，沒有那麼偉大的想法呢。

持續的畫圖畫圖畫圖，
就這樣一直畫到再也拿不起筆來，
到那時就是該離開的時候了吧。

在作品堆中死去感覺也很不錯呢，

----------

